# Ridiculous NDP campaign sign



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Only in Newfoundland will we ever find something THIS ridiculous! Peg Norman is the NDP leader for St. John's East(?)

Anyways, she has signs up all over town and it's the funniest thing EVER. There's a picture of her playing the accordian by the harbour and theres a slogan next to it that says "Peace, Joy, and Good Gouvernment!" :lmao: :lmao: 

Am I the only one who finds that RIDICULOUSLY funny? :lmao:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Newfoundlanders have a great sense of humour. Perhaps even enough for SOME of them to vote for an accordion-playing NDP candidate that promises "good government".:lmao: :clap:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Banny said:


> Am I the only one who finds that RIDICULOUSLY funny? :lmao:


Here is the link to the image
http://www.sohosphere.ca/images_temp/images_pegnorman/images_photogallery/bigpics/02ad.jpg


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

some thought even a sea-doo rider could go far. good riddance to him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Banny, I am in St.John's East, but there are a few people who I know have voted for the Liberals and Conservatives in the past and have said that this sign got them thinking (i.e., "Think outside the box") and they are voting for the NDP. If the NDP has a chance for any seat here in NL of the 7 up for grabs, this is the one seat. We shall see.

For the record, Peg Norman is NOT the leader of the NDP here in NL -- that is still in the hands of Jack Harris.

She is running in St. John's South - Mount Pearl.

You might want to get your facts straight before you reinforce the stereotype of the Newfoundlander and Labradorian that many seem to have on this forum.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Banny, do I know you from another message board?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> You might want to get your facts straight before you reinforce the stereotype of the Newfoundlander and Labradorian that many seem to have on this forum.


And that is a darn shame. Many of my best friends are from Newfoundland and Labrador. They are perhaps the most caring and compassionate persons I have had the pleasure to meet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, Sinc. As well, I know of someone from Alberta who is also a "caring and compassionate person" -- and lucky for me, she moved from Calgary to St. John's and we have been happily married for over 10 years.

Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> You might want to get your facts straight before you reinforce the stereotype of the Newfoundlander and Labradorian that many seem to have on this forum.


You're right. I should have explained a little more throughly. All the same, i thought it was a very funny sign and I always get a chuckle from is everytime I drive past it. Anyways, you have set the record straight so we're clear. Also, this is true about this new NDP campagin working. Mom is seriously considering voting NDP for the first time ever. (I'm am only 16, but I am very aware of the federal elections, so wihle we discuss not stereotyping our province, let's not stereotype my age.  )



Paul O'Keefe said:


> Banny, do I know you from another message board?


I would think more than like not. The only other forums I'm apart of are all Dream Theater releated boards (Progressive Rock Band) On dreamtheater.Net I am a moderator. I also go by Banny on voicesuk.net . Also, I am a member of the newfoundland based website Bluekaffe.com . Any of these sound familiar? Where did you think you knew me from?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Banny, any 16 year old person that has any interest in politics is OK in my book. When I was 16 I was interested in politics and concerned about a "small war" in a far off place in southeast Asia.............that got to be a "big war" all over southeast Asia. I was old enough to go and fight in Vietnam at the age of 18, but not old enough to vote.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hang on...he's about to launch into yet another "doxie" post. I hear the distant barking now.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I know a "ban ed" on comicon.com. She is also called Banny as a nick name and she uses a mac and lives in Altantic Canada. I thought, "how many could their be?"


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Shouldn't that sign read "Thinking outside the squeezebox"?  Seriously, I think it's a good sign. Something different from the rest of the (boring) signs.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that there are some good ideas on http://www.pegnorman.ca/
The opening with people having signs that say "Vote for me" is great.

But having what looks like a bad concert announcement for your ads will not appeal to all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sketch, that is a grand line. I should pass it on to her.

AS, keep in mind that there was over the summer an attempt to get the greatest number of accordian players together playing the same tune. We were successful, and once it is verified, should appear in the Guiness Book of Records. As well, there have been some local groups of accordian players who play to raise money for charities. Thus, with this as a context, it is a very effective ad. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Context maybe everything is this case - even with your explanations. I still don't find it very effective, it lacks a certain professionalism.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, we shall see. Ms. Norman has the best chance to becoming only the second NDP MP here in NL since Confederation back on April 1st, 1949. We shall see.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Context maybe everything is this case - even with your explanations. I still don't find it very effective, it lacks a certain professionalism.


AritistSeries, I think what one has to take in account is the riding. Downtown St. John's is a very ecclectic mix of people. It's none for it bar scene, music, art, people scraping by... It's the heart and culture of St. John's.

An accordian also symbolizes tradional music and traditional values. I think the signs are helping her and her character get noticed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"An accordian also symbolizes tradional music and traditional values." An interesting and, in my opinion, correct comment, Paul (aka Phil).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> I still don't find it very effective, it lacks a certain professionalism.


..sometimes that's on purpose...consider my website...... ...or the "Little Guy from Shawinigan" schtick.

Ford with the handheld camera ads in the streets of Toronto had a huge response to an "unprofessional" cinema verité style ad.

....then consider Ralph Klein........


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

It's a lot better than any of the signs here in HFX, they are just plain boring. The design is a little muttled with the smaller pictures, and "think out side of the box" is a dated cleche'. I'll give it an 8!  I thought Squeeze box too! (as I think was the point!!)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The sign would appear to be most appropriate for her campaign. I think she knows it would be effective and that is why she used it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

sketch said:


> Shouldn't that sign read "Thinking outside the squeezebox"?  Seriously, I think it's a good sign. Something different from the rest of the (boring) signs.


Thanks, I was wondering why "think outside the box" appeared on the poster, and couldn't figure it out.

It's almost as silly as the "Team xxx" on candidates' posters.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I like it. It's different. And since we all use Mac's don't we "Think Different". Therefore we should all vote for the NDP. And if you don't, you're not truly a Mac user.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, you are correct, as an NDP worker from the St. John's South - Mount Pearl riding told me yesterday. Peg Norman has a chance in that riding to win a seat from the Conservatives, but so has the Liberal candidate. It is a bell-weather riding here in NL, along with my riding, St.John's East, and the riding of Avalon. Dramatic changes in any/all of these ridings will tell the tale across the country. Imagine, the election being called even before the ridings in TO/GTA are finalized. We shall see in 24 hours.


----------

